# Pros



## archerykid96 (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes there is  Lots actually. lol


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

dont be so anxious to sell your soul.


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

rock monkey said:


> dont be so anxious to sell your soul.


I didn`t have to sell my soul to be a pro. Anyone in particular you are talking about or are you just trying to be interesting today?


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

deadx said:


> I didn`t have to sell my soul to be a pro. Anyone in particular you are talking about or are you just trying to be interesting today?


no, i interpreted it as being a staffer more than being a PROfessional archer.

we see the fall-out of disgruntled ex-staffers when companies re-align their programs. my point is just wearing the shirt they give you comes with a price.


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

After re-reading the OP`s post I agree he is talking about a staff position since he mentioned the Hunter Class. There is no Pro Hunter Class. In my defense the OP did post this in the Professional Archers forum:angel:


----------



## bcbuck (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok I waz just wondering im just trying to step up my game learning proper release tech. want shoot a back tension but to be honest im scared to death of the things. I guess its all tbe blood I have seen at,my,local club. If guys have any pointers it would be greatly appericated. I shoot a 300 hundred in,my basement every afternoon before work at 5 yards and just concentrate on exicution. So any pointers would wonderful.

Thanks
Donald


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

deadx said:


> After re-reading the OP`s post I agree he is talking about a staff position since he mentioned the Hunter Class. There is no Pro Hunter Class. In my defense the OP did post this in the Professional Archers forum:angel:


no, you're fine. no harm, no foul.

i'm a casual observer and guest. you have more authority by position than i do to post here.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

bcbuck said:


> Ok I waz just wondering im just trying to step up my game learning proper release tech. want shoot a back tension but to be honest im scared to death of the things. I guess its all tbe blood I have seen at,my,local club. If guys have any pointers it would be greatly appericated. I shoot a 300 hundred in,my basement every afternoon before work at 5 yards and just concentrate on exicution. So any pointers would wonderful.
> 
> Thanks
> Donald


dont draw straight towards your face, draw more at an angle away from it.

get a release that uses a thumb peg. a hinge is easier to learn if you shoot it with the loop on the release head instead of a string loop. the general mechanics of a hinge require it to be set 'hot' to shoot off a string loop.


----------



## loragon (Aug 1, 2011)

Are there any top pro's out there that don't shoot Back Tension? I don't like them eather I'm only a local league shooter but shoot very high 50xs with a cheap calaper.

I don't need the sermon from the cult of back tentision..A yes or no, will do.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

I shoot a thumb release,but I shoot it as a back tension.I hook my thumb around the barrel and pull like I do my hinge releases.I practice with the hinge to keep my routine the same while using the thumb.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Tim Gillingham shoots a trigger and so do I (I'm a future pro lol!).


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh, I don't know about Gillingham but I execute my trigger release using back tension. To me back tension is a way of using your back muscles and form to set off your release, not a specific release.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

lots of guys shoot a thumb trigger release. Most use some sort of hand held. Only a couple use a caliper/wrist release but that doesn't mean you can't. It just comes down to repeatability. Do it the same way time after time and you'll get the same results.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

About the back tension try a tru ball sweet spot. It has a safety and ive played with em and they seem pretty good. I have trouble with normal back tensions as well. The sweet spot is the only i can shoot without hittin myself every other shot.


----------



## loragon (Aug 1, 2011)

I own a true ball sweet spot 4 and I do like the safety on it and still have my teeth as a result. I just hate the way a hinge/halfmoon feels. They remind me of a "jack in the box" with out the tune warning you your about to be startled.. it's unsettling and just unpleasent for me. 

It does help with back tension...also arm, leg, hand, feet and head tention.


----------

